# Kde4 keine Fenster - Qt-subapplication

## Lenox

Moin    :Smile: 

Als Gentoo Neuling habe ich noch ein paar Schwierigkeiten.

Ich habe kdebase-meta samt x-server und xorg-11 installiert. 

Wenn ich den Befehl startx aufrufe öffnet sich auch schön ein X. Wenn ich anschließend im xterm ein startkde eintippe, dann kommt auch der kdm hoch, allerdings hab ich keine Fensterleisten, und muss die Platzierung der einzelnen Fenster (bei Programmstart) selber vornehen, siehe Screenshot.

http://www3.pic-upload.de/10.08.09/eyj7wvuv77u.jpg

Meine make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

USE="mmx sse sse2i kde alsa xvmc nls nvidia jpeg mng png hal vim-syntax tiff java qt4 mp3 xvid svg mysql opengl qt3support webkit xulrunner X"

```

Installierte Versionen

```

kde 4.2.4-r2

xorg-x11 7.2

nvidia-drivers 180.60

portage 2.1.6.13

pyQt4 4.5.4

```

Meine xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Tue Mar 24 06:15:32 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

    InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load           "dbe"

#    Load           "extmod"

#    Load           "type1"

#    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "HorizEdgeScroll" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LPL"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0

    VertRefresh     60.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8400M G"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

    Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Starten des X servers mit startx über SSH ohne Touchpad

```

startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/stefan/.serverauth.4226

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux laStefan 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP Tue Aug 4 12:01:33 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 04 August 2009  02:28:40PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 10 13:43:38 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psaux

        No such file or directory.

(EE) Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Cannot convert string "nil2" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

```

Ausgabe von startkde

```

startkde: Starting up...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/klauncher

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kded4

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca4

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/kconf_update

X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 141

  Extension:    132 (Uknown extension)

  Minor opcode: 11 (Unknown request)

  Resource id:  0x0

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kcminit_startup

X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 141

  Extension:    132 (Uknown extension)

  Minor opcode: 11 (Unknown request)

  Resource id:  0x0

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/ksmserver

<unknown program name>(4769)/ KStartupInfo::createNewStartupId: creating:  "laStefan;1249905362;339059;4769_TIME0" : "unnamed app"

kwin: it looks like there's already a window manager running. kwin not started.

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/nepomukserver

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/plasma

<unknown program name>(4786)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x1510370 31457281

<unknown program name>(4786)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x1509fa0

kephald starting up

XRANDR error base:  180

RRInput mask is set!!

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  327 1280 x 800

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  328 1024 x 768

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  329 800 x 600

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  330 700 x 525

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  331 640 x 512

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  332 640 x 480

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  333 640 x 480

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  334 512 x 384

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  335 400 x 300

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding mode:  336 320 x 240

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding crtc:  325

RandRScreen::loadSettings - adding output:  326

Setting CRTC 325 on output "default" (previous 0 )

CRTC outputs: (326)

Output name: "default"

Output refresh rate: 50

Output rect: QRect(0,0 1280x800)

Output rotation: 1

XRandROutputs::init

  added output  326

adding an output 0 with geom:  QRect(0,0 1280x800)

adding a disconnected output 1

adding a disconnected output 2

adding a disconnected output 3

output: "SCREEN-0" QRect(0,0 1280x800) 1635020626 true true

output: "SCREEN-1" QRect(0,0 0x0) -1 false false

output: "SCREEN-2" QRect(0,0 0x0) 2097268 true false

output: "SCREEN-3" QRect(0,0 0x0) 2097268 true false

load xml

connected: 1

looking for current "SCREEN-0"

known "*" has score: 0.125

screen: 0 QRect(0,0 1280x800)

looking for a matching configuration...

connected: 1

looking for current "SCREEN-0"

known "*" has score: 0.125

found outputs, known: false

activate external configuration!!

registered the service: true

screens registered on the bus: true

outputs registered on the bus: true

configurations registered on the bus: true

QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to QWidget "", which already has a layout

Object::connect: Attempt to bind non-signal TaskManager::TaskGroup::editRequest()

QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver

QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 0

QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2

QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 7

kdeinit4: preparing to launch

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kaccess

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/kxkb

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/krunner

Nepomuk server already running.

"/usr/bin/krunner(4805)" Error in thread 140366916573072 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/krunner(4805)" Error in thread 140366916573072 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"

kdeinit4: preparing to launch

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/klipper

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/bin/knotify4

<unknown program name>(4810)/: Communication problem with  "systemsettings" , it probably crashed.

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "

<unknown program name>(4812)/: Communication problem with  "konsole" , it probably crashed.

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "

<unknown program name>(4814)/: Communication problem with  "klipper" , it probably crashed.

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "

<unknown program name>(4817)/: Communication problem with  "knotify" , it probably crashed.

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "

QCoreApplication::postEvent: Unexpected null receiver

QPainter::begin: Cannot paint on a null pixmap

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 10 (X_UnmapWindow)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c2

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 18 (X_ChangeProperty)

  Resource id:  0x2a000a1

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c2

X Error: 183 183

  Extension:    157 (Uknown extension)

  Minor opcode: 2 (Unknown request)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c7

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 176

  Extension:    153 (RENDER)

  Minor opcode: 7 (RenderFreePicture)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c6

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 10 (X_UnmapWindow)

  Resource id:  0x2a000a1

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 7 (X_ReparentWindow)

  Resource id:  0x2a000a1

X Error: RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter) 176

  Extension:    153 (RENDER)

Minor opcode: 7 (RenderFreePicture)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c3

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 4 (X_DestroyWindow)

  Resource id:  0x1e005c2

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

```

Ich hoffe der Fehler ist nicht zu blöd, aber ich komme an dieser Stelle nicht wirklich weiter.   :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Es läuft halt jetzt ein "komischer" WM, also nicht KWin!

Erst startx und dann startkde ist auch kein ordentlicher Weg.

Entweder

1) ~/.xinitrc anpassen, folgendes reinschreiben:

```
exec startkde
```

Dann kommt kde4 automatisch mit nem startx hoch.

Oder

2) Als root ein

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Nachdem du in /etc/conf.d/xdm die Variable DISPLAYMANAGER angepasst hast:

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

Starten den KDM, in den du dich dann mit deinem Usernamen + Passwort grafisch einloggen kannst.

Wenn du den KDM automatisch bei jedem Rechnerstart haben willst, machst du als root

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Lenox

Hallo franzf,

vielen Dank, jetzt funktioniert kdm so wie erwartet.   :Smile: 

Ich verstehe nur leider noch nicht, warum ich nicht den x server und dann kde starten kann. 

Ist jetzt nicht schlimm, wäre nur interessant für mich zu wissen.

----------

## franzf

Wie gesagt, es läuft ja schon ein Window-Manager, startkde erkennt, dass da schon einer läuft und startet seinen kwin nicht mehr, aber plasma-desktop usw schon. Wenn aber startx direkt startkde aufruft, läuft da noch nix und kwin kann loslegen.

Wenn schon ein WM läuft, kommt meistens eine Meldung in der Art

```
fatal error: it seems that there is already a window manager running
```

----------

## Lenox

Oky klingt logisch. Ich hatte vorher noch nichts von KWin gehört.

Danke für deine gute Hilfe, gentoo läuft sehr flott.

----------

